# Did anyone else hear that Michael Jackson died?



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

I know Farrah Faucett died this morning, and my brother just sent me a text that Michael Jackson died, then my cousin sent me a text about 10 min later saying the same thing. But all I can find online is that he was taken to the hospital- does anyone have any idea?


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Nothing on Michaei, I didn't know about Farrah either, I wonder if she and Ryan got married.

Guess I'll have to watch one of those shows tonight.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

on the news here it said they rushed him to the hospital the paramedics said he was not breathing so that is what we heard here


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Yes, that's all I have heard about Michael too....and yes, I do believe that Farrah got married before she died-


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

CNN says he was taken to the hospital


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

My friends on FB are saying that he had a heart attack & died. Shocking day today for 70s celebrities, huh?


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Now they say he's in a coma


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Now 2 news stations are saying he's gone. Too young, too sad


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Yes on the news here he has passed away at the age of 50 very sad day for the stars


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

OMG, so sad about Farah Faucett!! I just went to CNN.com and saw that Michael Jackson had a heart attack and is in a coma. The death is unconfirmed by CNN but LA Times said he died. Very sad. 
Gina


----------



## cjsud (Oct 26, 2008)

TMZ reported he died and other stations are saying it's true.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

And ABC already has an hour show each for both tonite. Man they work fast but with Farah it was expected and we knew BW show was going to be on


----------



## mikeb (Mar 11, 2009)

Very sad. They were both part of my youth that is now gone. Always loved Farrah since Charlies Angels and "Thriller" was my favorite album of all time. Like losing a part of my past. Farah was very brave with all she went thru the last few years.


----------



## Milo's Mom (Aug 31, 2008)

R.I.P. Michael and Farrah


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

That's sad to lose them both today. They were legends. I can still remember dad watching Charlie's Angels...Hey Bosley! I saw the Michael Jackson's Victory tour back in the 80's.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Poor Farrah got upstaged by Michael Jackson. She was very courageous and strong in her fight to stay alive. 

So sad about Michael Jackson. He was so talented and I always enjoyed his music. My kids are upset, because they grew up with him. I hope they are both at peace now.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I was watching when they first announced that Michael Jackson was brought to the hospital in cardiac arrest. Nowhere did I hear it was a heart attack though. When they first reported that he died they just reiterated the facts as earlier reported. It is indeed sad for him, his family and Farrah Fawcett who fought the good fight. I'm especially saddened for Ryan O'Neal. He was a wonderful source of support to her throughout her struggle. God bless them all.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

RIP MJ
RIP FF


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)




----------



## Alexa (Jun 17, 2007)

The Music...that is what I want to remember about Michael Jackson. He was so unique and full of talent...until he went off the deep end. No matter how disgusted and weirded out I was by many of his later moments, I don't want to forget how great it was to grow up with his sound!!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Alexa said:


> The Music...that is what I want to remember about Michael Jackson. He was so unique and full of talent...until he went off the deep end. No matter how disgusted and weirded out I was by many of his later moments, I don't want to forget how great it was to grow up with his sound!!


And his moves! Man, I watched those videos when I was younger and spent so much time trying to copy his moves.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Soooo sad. I heart Michael and Farrah


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Yes, so sad. Farrah did not marry Ryan. I have a feeling it's not going to be natural causes for Michael. It was sad to match the shows last night. Michael was so troubled, you kind of forgot that he really was a huge talent. Michele - I thought the same thing, she did get upstaged by Michael. She was so strong. I kind of have a hard time watching Ryan be so loving and supportive since he really put her thru he!! before she became sick.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

MJ:
Not a bad end, too early though. Kids with no custodial parent, that's rough.
Cardiac arrest, alive one moment dead the next? I think it is different from a heart attack.
No lingering for days, no Mercedes being pulled out of a Paris tunnel . . . .
someone said on TV "Time to turn down the chatter and turn up the music . . . "

Farrah: too early for her. Poor Ryan O'Neal. She gave a good fight.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

There was a report this morning that he had taken a shot of Demerol a little while before he collapsed. It will be interesting to hear what they find. Still is so sad.

As for Farrah, have you all seen "The Burning Bed"? Farrah was amazing in it.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

I love Michael Jackson, grew up on his music and Farrah was my favorite angel.....so sad and such untimely deaths.


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

A very sad week for the entertainment industry. First Ed McMahon, then Farrah Fawcett and Michael Jackson. Heard this morning that Billy Mays, the pitch man and infomercial guy died. 

Farrah was such a wonderful spirit. Michael was so talented. I will miss them both.


----------

